# Share your equines



## MasterOogway (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok I am starting a thread to share pictures of group members equines my other favorite hobby  I have a spotted Donkey named Theodore, Paint mule named Bright Angel, and a Fell / quarter horse cross named Sonador which is my daughters from the movie Dreamer. They are all young 5,6,& 7. We trail ride with them and my daughter does dressage & hunt seat. I have always owned Arabs and long ears my two favorites. I had an Arab for almost 20 years and my new life partner is my mule Brighty. Theodore the donkey is my younger kiddos. He loves them and is a kid himself.I am hoping to see others sharing their pics


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 7, 2013)

I love your pictures!! Thank you for posting them. Here's April. She's a 25 year old appaloosa:


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 7, 2013)

emysemys said:


> I love your pictures!! Thank you for posting them. Here's April. She's a 25 year old appaloosa:



She is beautiful! She looks great. That is a perfect age. We are going to look for an appy this summer. That is what my hubby wants he has always loved appaloosas! I will have to show him April.


----------



## Laura (Mar 7, 2013)

I lost my Appy a few years ago.. he was about 26....
I'd post a pic.. but I can't. It says Ive met my limit.. does that mean I have to delete old pics?


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 7, 2013)

Laura said:


> I lost my Appy a few years ago.. he was about 26....
> I'd post a pic.. but I can't. It says Ive met my limit.. does that mean I have to delete old pics?



Either that or change how you post them. If you use like Photobucket, those types of pictures don't count.


----------

